

72% of people can't name any female tech leaders – can you? Take the quiz - rossiben
http://www.information-age.com/it-management/skills-training-and-leadership/123458876/72-people-cant-name-any-female-tech-leaders-can-you-take-quiz

======
douche
Why would I be able to identify headshots of female CEOs? Outside of Gates,
Jobs and maybe Zuckerberg, I couldn't identify any male tech leaders by face.

One thing that I always find interesting is when I follow a tech blogger whose
work I've read for years on Twitter, and finally see what they actually look
like. People in technology are names and ideas to me.

------
bhhaskin
I can't even name the male ones. Unless they are in the news often I don't pay
attention.

------
raybeorn
The test is pretty easy if you pay attention to the backgrounds of the images.

